# arc topbars



## Bernhard (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi blokes,

have a look at this:

http://www.bienenmuseumduisburg.de/PICS/weissenseiffen-1%20klein.jpg

A guy called Guenther Mancke constructed this hive using arc topbars. This for a couple of reasons. First, it is close to the natural shape in a hollow tree. The bees can attach to the "sides" without attaching comb to the lower parts of the hive. The comb will be stronger and won't break. The upper part of the hive forms a cap and will keep the warmth better. 

What about adding this type of bars to a TBH? Like this:

http://home.arcor.de/bernhard_downunder/bienenbeute.gif

The topbars themselves aren't difficult to make: just cut rounds out of a piece of board. Whet the lower edges - done. 

What ye reckon'?

Bernhard


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

That's not a beehive, that's a piece of artwork  

Dave


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon it would be a lot of work. Looks good in a museum though. I give it an A+ for creativity, beauty, function and design, and a D- for ease of manufacture. "Tis a gift to be simple..."

thanks for posting!


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

Tis an intriguing design.
Someday when I have time and feel creative I will have to give it a try.

Thanks for the thought provoking idea.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

A friend posted this link today and asked me what I thought of these hives. In searching the Beesource archives I came across this thread from 2005, so I'll revive it as I don't see others. 

I think the hives are interesting but totally impractical for what I do. Others may have a use for them. They seem very labor intensive and don't seem to lend themselves to being in a setting where you need interchangeability, such as balancing populations, supplementing a weak hive, splitting, or adding resources to a captured swarm. 

I wonder if they might actually make the problems of managed bees worse rather than better.

http://milkwood.net/2013/03/05/the-sun-hive-experiments-in-natural-beekeeping/


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

To me these look like a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

I couldn't get the link to work :s


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Hmmm. The link is working for me.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Could not get the link to work either. Anyway anyone can cut n' paste? 
Would love to see.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

See if this one will work:

http://milkwood.net/2013/03/05/the-sun-hive-experiments-in-natural-beekeeping/

or just type in milkwood.net in your browser.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

That one worked! Thanks.


----------

